# Intex expo 2012



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

How many of you will go to the intex expo 2012 in charlotte nc ?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Link is here:

http://www.intexconstructionexpo.com/ 

Long ways and big expense for me to go but I would wear someones corporate Tshirt around the show if anyone wants to sponsor me.:rockon:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I should go!!! Certainteed will be there and I got a few words for those half ass m/fs . the only ones that show up at those seminars are cell phone g/cs that have no clue ! I'm all for new products ,,but lets fix this go green bull**** ..then move on..tired of the high shoulders...any glue that you can wash off with soap n water IS NOT GLUE..


----------

